# male brass urnial flange?



## billwestrick

has anyone ever seen a male thread brass urnial flange?

if so, what and where.

thank you
bw


----------



## wyrickmech

What and where? It usually is behind that piece of porcelain on the wall. They come with the purchase of a new one.


----------



## Plumberman

wyrickmech said:


> What and where? It usually is behind that piece of porcelain on the wall. They come with the purchase of a new one.


Lol


----------



## Bayside500

wyrickmech said:


> What and where? It usually is behind that piece of porcelain on the wall. They come with the purchase of a new one.


every flange i have seen supplied was FIP


----------



## DesertOkie

Bayside500 said:


> every flange i have seen supplied was FIP


Crane comes with FIP, I suppose a short nipple(brass) would do the job.


----------



## wyrickmech

If you are using no hub just put a tap tee as deep in the wall as posable and thread a nipple out of brass or schedule 80 PVC works too. If you use plastic then use a San tee and thread a piece of schedule 80 and cut to the required Length.As for a male threaded yoke I don't think they make any in brass but they do make one in plastic that will glue in a fitting or coupling.


----------



## billwestrick

thanks for the answers...
after several calls and searches i have not found an MIP brass urnial flange.
we found a way to move the pipe back deeper in the wall cavity.
bw


----------



## Master Mark

billwestrick said:


> thanks for the answers...
> after several calls and searches i have not found an MIP brass urnial flange.
> we found a way to move the pipe back deeper in the wall cavity.
> bw


 
yes, I have had that same fun fight too a long time ago...

I got myself out of trouble with a * pvc 2 inch clean out tee *and tieing in the fip spud to the threaded hole for the cleanout.. 
it saved about 3 inches of room


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

clean out tee is not a sanitary fitting...


----------



## gilbertjeffrey

I know the battle.. I roughed in a bar that the owner wanted to have the urinal in a 2x4 wall. ended up using a 2" no hub taptee and a close nipple and the wall for the urinal still needed to be furred out 1" but he just furred the part behind the urinal cause the restroom was ada and he needed the circle space. the rest of the job was ABS


----------



## plumber tim

wyrickmech said:


> If you are using no hub just put a tap tee as deep in the wall as posable and thread a nipple out of brass or schedule 80 PVC works too. If you use plastic then use a San tee and thread a piece of schedule 80 and cut to the required Length.As for a male threaded yoke I don't think they make any in brass but they do make one in plastic that will glue in a fitting or coupling.


No hub for a urinal is a big no no. The urine will cause the no hub band to deteriorate in a very short time. This is why in Ma we must use lead and oakum until the point it is washed by another fixture.


----------



## Plumberman

plumber tim said:


> No hub for a urinal is a big no no. The urine will cause the no hub band to deteriorate in a very short time. This is why in Ma we must use lead and oakum until the point it is washed by another fixture.


How is the urine going to eat the band on the outside of the pipe up unless its leaking?


----------



## plumber tim

Plumberman said:


> How is the urine going to eat the band on the outside of the pipe up unless its leaking?


The urine eats up the rubber not the stainless band this is also why sv with push rubbers are not allowed in Ma for urinals.


----------



## Plumberman

plumber tim said:


> The urine eats up the rubber not the stainless band this is also why sv with push rubbers are not allowed in Ma for urinals.


Guess Ma piss is stronger than ours.

I've see copper let go after decades of urine going down it directly connected to a no hub tee.. Rubber was still in excellent shape.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I use a sch 80 PVC nipple and cut it off and glue it in the San tee


----------



## JWBII

They make a nipple like that? The threads seal against a flat surface? Seems I've heard this before and ran into situation a time or two when this would've. Been handy but I just can't picture it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Yea. Half the socket has smooth pipe and half has a few threads in it. But the glue fills them


----------



## RealLivePlumber

plumber tim said:


> The urine eats up the rubber not the stainless band this is also why sv with push rubbers are not allowed in Ma for urinals.


:laughing: That's a good one. 

What about the million old urinals with spuds in them at the drain connection.


----------



## wyrickmech

plumber tim said:


> No hub for a urinal is a big no no. The urine will cause the no hub band to deteriorate in a very short time. This is why in Ma we must use lead and oakum until the point it is washed by another fixture.


for thirty two years I have never had a rubber deteriorate ,it has been said but the rubber parts would be failing in the fixture itself. You need to rethink your opinion and if your code says different you need to ask why. The people that made that rule don't know what they are talking about.


----------

